# Moving from Montana soon...



## cbstrat (Nov 22, 2007)

I am looking to the North for fertile ground for a blues/rock guitar player/singer. Any advice as to which city would be best for a bluesman? :confused-smiley-010


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Giving up the dental floss farm?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe Toronto. Here's a start point:

http://www.torontobluessociety.com/


----------



## seanm (Feb 19, 2007)

Ottawa used to have a good blues scene, but it is pretty dead now. So I can't really help


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

winnipeg and saskatoon both have really good blues scenes too, and they are still in God's country...the prairies.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Will you be bringing your pygmy pony along?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Will you be bringing your pygmy pony along?



What about the zircon encrusted tweezers?

Blues is everywhere.

Good luck.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Giving up the dental floss farm?


 :smile: :smile:

+1, I love Frank!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Probably Toronto, though I don't care for it much except to visit The 12th Fret. Some say it's the centre of the universe.

You all beat me to the punch with the FZ references. It's one of my favourite FZ songs. The guy was a genius.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cbstrat (Nov 22, 2007)

you guy are great. love the way you all picked up on my mutated Zappa.

Anyone know about Vancouver? I know it get high marks for livability.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cbstrat said:


> you guy are great. love the way you all picked up on my mutated Zappa.
> 
> Anyone know about Vancouver? I know it get high marks for livability.


Vancouver is a beautiful city with a great music scene, however the cost of living is quite high. Housing in particular is very expensive.

One thriving blues hotbed is Six Nations (major Indian Reservation in Southern Ontario). I know quite a few very talented groups coming from Oshwekan, Caledonia, et cetera.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

cbstrat said:


> I am looking to the North for fertile ground for a blues/rock guitar player/singer. Any advice as to which city would be best for a bluesman? :confused-smiley-010


The Kitchener/Waterloo region (1hr southwest of Toronto) has some pretty good blues venues and a fair number of really good musicians. The great Mel Brown made his home there many years ago and can still be seen once in a while.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Calgary was recently named Canada's most attractive city, and #3 in North America. That probably hurts the local blues scene.. we're not down and out enough lofu


----------

